# Addon-aktualisierungsproblem



## Mr.Pink (13. Februar 2008)

Moin moin.

Also bei mir tritt immer mal wieder folgendes Problem auf.

Ich starte meinen Laptop. Blasc-Client zeigt mir an, welche Addons aktualisiert werden können. Ich klicke auf "Jetzt aktualisieren". Der Blasc-Client beginnt zu aktualisieren, beendet dies aber nicht. Nach 10 min beende ich den Blasc-Client über den Taskmanager und muss die Addons manuell updaten.

Dieses Problem tritt nur manchmal auf, nicht immer. Woran kann das liegen. Bitte um Hilfe, denn wenn ich vergesse, dass der mit den Aktualisierungen nicht fertig geworden bin lädt der die Daten nicht hoch.

MfG Mr.Pink


----------



## Stonewhip (13. Februar 2008)

Bei mir verhält es sich gleich. Grad heute ist ein FuBar-GroupCalendar-Update vorhanden, das ich jetzt schon 20x aktualisiert habe, aber BLASC zeigt es mir immer und immer wieder als "Aktualisierung" an.
Dazu stürzt BLASC sporadisch ins Daten-Nirvana, nachdem die Updates eigentlich heruntergeladen sind, ich die Updates mit "Installation/Aktualisierung abgeschlossen - OK!" beendet habe, und dann das BLASC-Programm mit "OK" Beende (gleiches geschieht mit ähnlicher Häufigkeit, wenn ich dann im BLASC-Programm "Übernehmen" wähle.)

Das Tray-Icon blinkt sich munter einen Wolf dabei.

Das sieht dann wie folgt aus:

- BLASC öffnen
- "Add-ons Aktualisieren" klicken (beim ersten mal wird wohl geschaut, ob Aktualisierungen vorhanden sind)
- nochmal "Addons aktualisieren" klicken (beim zweiten mal werden dann die Daten heruntergeladen und installiert)
- wenn der Balken "Gesammtfortschritt" 100% erreicht hat, passiert einen Moment nichts
- Dann das Fenster "Installation/Aktualisierung abgeschlossen" mit "OK" bestätigt (kurzes Einfrieren des BLASC-Programms, manchmal hier schon ein Absturz!)
- OK, zum Beenden des BLASC-UI's - in 80% der Fälle - garantierter Absturz.

Ich trau mich schon garnicht mehr, meine Addon's zu aktualisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell macht dieses "FuBarGroupCalendar-Fu" ganz enorme Schwierigkeiten und läßt sich partout nicht aktualisieren.


----------



## Schorki (13. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Bei mir genau dasselbe Spiel.




Das selbe Problem ist bei mir auch vorhanden, wie es oben beschrieben wurde

OS= XP-Prof mit allen aktuellen Updates
AMD Athlon64 = 4200 X2 (939)
2048 MB /Ram
Treiber für Sound und Graka sind aktuell 
Leitung 16 M/bit  mit Fastpath von Hansanet(Alice)


----------



## Stonewhip (14. Februar 2008)

Schorki schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem ist bei mir auch vorhanden, wie es oben beschrieben wurde
> 
> OS= XP-Prof mit allen aktuellen Updates
> AMD Athlon64 = 4200 X2 (939)
> ...


Bis auf den Internetanschluß sieht mein System genauso aus (X2 4200+ (939) und 2GB RAM auf einem ASUS A8N32-SLI Deluxe)
Auch bei mir sind Treiber alle aktuell und Windows auf aktuellem Stand.

Bei mir belastet BLASC nach dem Absturz beide Kerne mit jeweils 25% (im Taskmanager also 49.8-50.0% CPU-Last). Kann es daran liegen (weniger guter DualCore-Support)?


----------



## Xorghan (14. Februar 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Bei mir belastet BLASC nach dem Absturz beide Kerne mit jeweils 25% (im Taskmanager also 49.8-50.0% CPU-Last). Kann es daran liegen (weniger guter DualCore-Support)?


Nein, daran kann es nicht liegen, da es bei meiner Single Core CPU (AMD Athlon 64 3500+) auch auftritt, nur mit 100% Auslastung.


----------



## Stonewhip (14. Februar 2008)

Tritt dieses Phenomän nur bei AMD-CPU's auf?


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Tritt dieses Phenomän nur bei AMD-CPU's auf?



Gute Frage - liegt aber vielleicht zum Teil am Speichersystem, das wir grad überarbeiten.


----------



## Myce (18. Februar 2008)

kenn ich hab auch oft das gleiche prob. kann auch schon beim überprüfen hängen bleiben...
geh in task manager (prozesse) und machs aus ^^
wenn du es dann neu startest sollte es gehen.
vielleicht hängts mit dem win boot zusammen kA :/

edit sagt das es auch bei intel sys dazu kommen kann ^^
quad core support? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallana (20. Februar 2008)

Ich hab das selbe Problem.

XP und Dual Core Intel CPU.

Blasc Startet,
Add Ons aktualisieren - Liste kommt noch,
dann verschwindets im Hintergrund,
Icon Blinkt fleissig in der Taskbar,
zum Anwählen geht nur noch:

Aktuelle News
und 
Blasc Beenden

Alles andere ist Grau

Cpu Last - Pro Core 50%

Lässt sich nur durch abschiessen der Blasc.exe im Taskmanager beheben.

Tritt bei mir ca bei 60% von den starts auf.

Evtl mal einer der Techniker hier ne Antwort dazu schreiben?

Selbst:
Wir wissen nix - aber suchen wäre ja schon mal net.
Ich bin knapp davor Blasc runterzuschmeissen - und das wäre eigentlich mehr wie schade.

Greetz


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2008)

Gallana schrieb:


> Ich hab das selbe Problem.
> 
> XP und Dual Core Intel CPU.
> 
> ...



Zur Auslastung kann ich nichts sagen, aber das Blinken taucht momentan immer dann auf, wenn BLASC grad arbeitet, also Addons aktualisiert oder WoW läuft - in dem Fall ist es normal. Nur die Last ist ungewöhnlich. Mehrere Addons zu aktualisieren dauert übrigens ein bisschen - also nach falls es mal über 10 Sekunden dauert, nicht gleich in Panik verfallen.


----------



## chris25200 (21. Februar 2008)

habe jetzt auch das problem meine addons aktuell zu halten
ladet runter bis zu 100%
aber das ok bekomm ich nicht das die addon aktuell sind.

und warum ist da immer so eine hohe cpu auslastung ?
fat immer 98 %
lg chris


----------



## Cyral (22. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab das selbe Problem. 

Ich drücke auf aktualisieren - es blinkt - und dann garnichts mehr - meist muss ich dann nach über 10 - 20 min Blasc per taskmanager beenden.

Dabei bekomme ich dann auch den Eindruck dass diese Abbrüche langsam meine Addons schrotten.

Früher passierte es nur sporadisch inzwischen jedes Mal.


----------



## Gallana (24. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zur Auslastung kann ich nichts sagen, aber das Blinken taucht momentan immer dann auf, wenn BLASC grad arbeitet, also Addons aktualisiert oder WoW läuft - in dem Fall ist es normal. Nur die Last ist ungewöhnlich. Mehrere Addons zu aktualisieren dauert übrigens ein bisschen - also nach falls es mal über 10 Sekunden dauert, nicht gleich in Panik verfallen.



Ich hab auch schon über ne halbe Stunde gewartet.
Der Download der Addons ist nach ein paar Sekunden beendet (Sieht man ja am Netztranfer).
Sprich der Blasc Client empfängt und sendet nichts mehr,
aber belegt trotzdem 1 CPU zu 100% bzw 2 Cores zu je 50%.

Beheben geht nur über Prozess killen und neu Starten - meistens funktioniert es dann beim 2. mal.


----------



## Glue (25. Februar 2008)

hab das selbe problem und so gelöst.

- wenn die frage kommt ob die addons aktualisert werden klick ich auf später.
- dann stell ich im taskmanager die prozesspriorität von blasc auf niedrig
- öffne blasc und markier die updates und lasse sie aktualisieren

alles rennt normal, die addons sind in ein paar sekunden installierte.


lasse ich die prozessprioriät auf normal, läuft blasc mit 100% cpuauslastung und macht überhaupt nichts


----------



## Gallana (25. Februar 2008)

Werd ich heut abend auch mal testen so.
Wobei es halt leider recht umständlich ist da man das ja bei jedem Start dann neu setzen muss.

Aber da das Problem ja anscheinend doch bei einigen Auftritt und sowohl auf AMD wie Intel CPUs scheint es
ja doch ein Problem der Blasc.exe zu sein.

Also bitte mal nach dem Fehler suchen und beheben *g*


----------



## Gallana (27. Februar 2008)

ich hab das mit der Priorität mal getestet.
Leider das selbe problem wie virher.

Aktualisierung geht meistens durch,
aber danach Blasc.exe auf 100% bzw 2x50% CPU Last.
Bei keinen laufenden Anwendungen und 0 Netztraffic.

@Buffed: Jemand noch eine Idee?
Ansonsten werde ich den Blasc leider doch runterhauen müssen.


----------

